# Never seen the roads in worse shape



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

All along Rockland, 9w Clausland, South Mountain Road. I"m afraid what i'll find if i keep going. Makes me want to switch to gravel


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

Convent Rd between the reservoir and Van Wyck (past the Rockland Psych light) is particularly bad, but there are bad patches almost everywhere in Rockland.

20 years ago, you could tell when you went from Rockland to Bergen - the roads got worse. Now it's the other way around. 

One of the advantages to having a mirror in the spring - easier to check if it's safe to go around the potholes.


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

D&MsDad said:


> 20 years ago, you could tell when you went from Rockland to Bergen - the roads got worse. Now it's the other way around.


I don't know about Rockland, but they're doing a good job in Bergen. This winter has been notably nasty and the DPWs seem to fill things right away rather than wait until April to fix everything. Still not going to commute on a road bike for a while.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Same sh!t different year, I am so tired of the east coast and actively exploring options to get the ______ out of here. Tired of freezing, only to gasp soupy air months later.


----------



## s10aromeo (Mar 12, 2019)

I commute to work at night. I usually run two very bright lights out front. The other night I had one and ran into a pot hole then poped out of the hole just to run over the huge chunk of pavement that was ripped out of the hole. Can’t beleve I’m still alive..I was on My road bike


----------

